# [SOLVED] Looking for Critique on My Build



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Well, my current computer is about to kick the bucket(the onboard soundcard is starting to fail) so I figure it's time to make a new one.
Before I started buying stuff I thought I'd get some feedback from everyone here. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
*
Here's what I can re-use:*

*Power Supply* (Antec 500W)
*CD/DVD drives*
*Case* (I have 3 of 'em lying around)
*Fans*(lots of 'em)
*HDD* -I have an 80gig and a 5gig(music). Eventually I'll have to upgrade but until then, I'll stick with what I've got.
*Windows-XP Professional* (My brother bought it for his laptop but the laptop broke before he had a chance to install it)
*
Here's what I'll need to buy with my selections: *

*Motherboard-* Gigabyte LGA 775 socket *$64.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077
*CPU-* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache *$193.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
*RAM-* [G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800]x 2 *$84.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
*Video Card-* EVGA 640-P2-N829-AR GeForce 8800GTS SSC 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 *$159.99* _($129.99 after $30 mail-in rebate)_
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130317

*Total: *
_$508.95_
$478.95 (After rebate)

I'd like to keep the cost as low as possible while maintaining a fairly high performance PC.
Critique?

Edit:
I forgot to add what I'd be using this for.
More than anything I'd just like to make a computer that'll last me awhile before I have can't upgrade it anymore. I don't really play games anymore but I'd like to keep the game option open.

Edit_2:
Also, will my 500W power supply be enough? My current PC only uses 137W(P4).


----------



## mlabre20 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

That is a lot to spend on a video card when you don't play games but just want to keep the option open. Get something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102755

You will still be able to play games on it rather well, and if you ever do decide that you want a better graphics card, you can easily upgrade.

Also, if you are already sure that you want the ram you have listed there, it's currently on sale for $45, so you could order it now and save.


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

If you check the sticky topics at that top of this forum, there is a section on how to pick a power supply. It also has a link to a configuration tool that allows you to put in your specifics and it will provide you a size that will be sufficient.

This is the one I am getting and it's $60 off PLUS another $20 mail-in rebate.

I'd agree with Mlabre's comment on the video card. If you don't play that much, put the extra money into the power supply if necessary and possibly look at 4GB of RAM.

The other thing I would mention is the CPU. Do you have a requirement/use for the Quad core? If not, you could save a bit on a Core 2 Duo.

Again, it all depends on your requirements, but, looks like you have a good handle on it.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*



mlabre20 said:


> That is a lot to spend on a video card when you don't play games but just want to keep the option open. Get something like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102755
> 
> You will still be able to play games on it rather well, and if you ever do decide that you want a better graphics card, you can easily upgrade.
> 
> Also, if you are already sure that you want the ram you have listed there, it's currently on sale for $45, so you could order it now and save.


The reason I have the RAM listed for $8X.xx is because I'll be buying 2(4gigs). 

Your right, I think I may get that video card instead.

*Edit:*
Seems I can't edit my initial post anymore. = /
I am buying 4gigs of RAM.



ShosMeister said:


> If you check the sticky topics at that top of this forum, there is a section on how to pick a power supply. It also has a link to a configuration tool that allows you to put in your specifics and it will provide you a size that will be sufficient.
> 
> This is the one I am getting and it's $60 off PLUS another $20 mail-in rebate.
> 
> ...


The only reason I'm buying a quad-core CPU is so that I don't have to throw out my motherboard in a few years (the problem I'm running into wiht my socket 478 board). Is that a good enough reason to pay the 4-core premium? (so I can continue to upgrade it over the years)

Thanks for the advice so far!

*Edit_2:*
Damn, the power-supply calculator says that I'll need at least 671W.
Looks like I'll be buying a 700-750watt power supply as well.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

What does the Quad core have to do with the Motherboard's useful life the Q6600 is at the end of it's life now the E8400 will out preform it most apps other then PhotoShop and a couple of 3d animation rendering programs that actually use all 4 cores, even then it's really close.

The LGA 775 socket has been around for a while also, so don't expect to see it 2 years 
if your looking to upgrade to a newer cpu then, Intel sockets have a longer lifespan then AMD but this ones getting pretty old.

To get the best performance from the combo look for ram timings of 4-4-4-12 over 5-5-5-15


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

*Here's the changes I've made so far based on the feedback:*

*Motherboard-* Gigabyte LGA 775 socket *$64.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077
*CPU-* Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Wolfdale 2.53GHz 3MB L2 Cache*$119.99* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
*RAM-* [G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800] *x 2* *($84.99)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
*Video Card-* EVGA 640-P2-N829-AR GeForce 8800GTS SSC 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 ($159.99) _(*$129.99* after $30 mail-in rebate)_
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130317
*Power Supply-* CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply($119.99)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

*Total: *
_$549.95_
$519.95 (After rebate)

*Changes in Red*

I may end up cutting back on the RAM to 2gigs. That would save me $40.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

2 Gig will run everything fine on XP.
For a single 8800gts the corsair 650w will do all you need.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*



wrench97 said:


> 2 Gig will run everything fine on XP.
> For a single 8800gts the corsair 650w will do all you need.


Hmm, I think I'll stick with the corsair 750w. It's only ~$10 more than the 650W and it comes with a free 8gig flash drive. It'll also allow for future upgrades. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Thanks for the info!

Here's my latest revision:

*Motherboard-* Gigabyte LGA 775 socket *$64.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077
*CPU-* Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Wolfdale 2.53GHz 3MB L2 Cache*$119.99* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
*RAM-* G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 800 *($84.99)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231098
*Video Card-* EVGA 640-P2-N829-AR GeForce 8800GTS SSC 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 ($159.99) _(*$129.99* after $30 mail-in rebate)_
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130317
*Power Supply-* CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply($119.99)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

*Total: *
_$549.95_
$489.95 (After rebate)

*Changes in Red*


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*



Iplop said:


> *Here's the changes I've made so far based on the feedback:*
> 
> *Motherboard-* Gigabyte LGA 775 socket *$64.99*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

How about this for Ram 4-4-4-12 timings certified for the P31 board you picked $38.99 after rebate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148204&Tpk=BL2KIT12864AA80A

http://www.crucial.com/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=1E68B17AA5CA7304


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

I completely understand on wanting to not throw the whole thing out in a couple of years as that's exactly what I based some of my decisions on.

One thing I'd suggest looking at would be a motherboard that has both DDR2 and DDR3. Why? So that in a few years when you need to upgrade and DDR3 is cheaper, you can do that without replacing the board. This is the one I'm using.

As for the CPU, if you look at the one above and a lot of the 775 boards, there are quite a few that support Core 2 Duo AND Quad Core so again, that may be an upgrade path without replacing the board.

The only thing to keep in mind would be the PCI slots if you plan on adding a lot of cards. The one I am getting only has 1 PCIEx16, but, since I don't plan on running dual video cards (I'm getting the ATI 3870x2), I should be good.

Anyway, it does look like you're doing pretty good on your choices. Just wanted to throw a few other ideas just in case.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

The only thing about that theory is the ram it supports will still be the ram it supports today and it will only be marginally faster just like it is now, to get an E8400 to overrun the PC800 you have to overclock it to at least 3.6 maybe faster, DDR3 will come into play maybe with the Intel i7 cores maybe later when the P55-58 chipset comes out we'll see.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

Sorry for my last two posts. Someone called me while I was finishing my editing. I lost track of my tabs(all 10 of 'em) so I just clicked submit.

Here's the latest:

*Motherboard-* Gigabyte LGA 775 socket *$64.99*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128077
*CPU-* Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Wolfdale 2.53GHz 3MB L2 Cache*$119.99* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
*RAM-* Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) *$58.99 ($38.99 after rebate)* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148204&Tpk=BL2KIT12864AA80A
*Video Card-* EVGA 640-P2-N829-AR GeForce 8800GTS SSC 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 ($159.99) _(*$129.99* rebate)_ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130317
*Power Supply-* CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply $119.99 ($99.99 After Rebate)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

*Total: *
_$523.95_
$453.95 (After rebates)

*Changes in Red*

Thanks wrench97, for showing me the ram! (awesome deal)



ShosMeister said:


> I completely understand on wanting to not throw the whole thing out in a couple of years as that's exactly what I based some of my decisions on.
> 
> One thing I'd suggest looking at would be a motherboard that has both DDR2 and DDR3. Why? So that in a few years when you need to upgrade and DDR3 is cheaper, you can do that without replacing the board. This is the one I'm using.
> 
> ...


I think I'll stick with a DDR2 board. The MB that you suggested is great but I'll never have a need for 8gigs of ram; especially since I'll be installing a 32bit copy of XP. (3.25gig limit)
I know there are ways to get around the 32-bit RAM limit but all of that seems like a pain.

It'll be cheaper for me to stick with the ~$60 board and then buy another ~$60 board(DDR3) in a few years with the latest chipsets.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

The 8800GTS 320 and 640MB editions are way outdated. The 8800GT with the G92 processor is much better. They are also around the same price:

*Single slot 8800GT:*
EVGA 512-P3-N801-AR GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318

*Dual slot 8800GT:*
EVGA 512-P3-N800-TR GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130359

*You could also get this for $5 more, and it comes with Crysis:*
Free Crysis Game included w/ purchase, while supplies last
EVGA 512-P3-N801-A3 GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130381


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*



Jtsou said:


> *Dual slot 8800GT:*
> EVGA 512-P3-N800-TR GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130359
> 
> ...


I notice that both of these are PCI-Express 2.0. I don't think the board I chose has PCI-express 2.0. 

How much of a difference is there between the two PCI-express versions? Does a dual slot card function that much better than a single slot card?

The reason I'm sort of making this a game PC as well is so that I'll be able to play spore when it comes out. :xolconfus

Thanks for the links = )
I'm just not sure whether I should buy a motherboard that's twice as expensive so I can use one of 'em. >.<

Edit:
I did manage to find a MB with 2 PCI-E 2.0 slots for $89.99. I wonder if that would be worth it.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

*please delete this post*


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

PCIe 2.0 is backwards compatiable with PCIe1.1 and 1.0a. You can use the G92 chipset on that board. I would suggest the following updates:

Go back to your orignial Q6600 chip, its much better (especially if you get the G0 stepping model).

Don't worry about DDR3, its not worth the price premium.

Get a 9600GT as this is a very good price/performance, and a model like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121242 has all the media center connections you could possible desire. Its also cheaper and faster than the 8800GT. If you can afford more, then the 4850 is the way to go.

Definately don't get the G90 GPU (640mb gts) as this is a very hot and slow and outdated GPU now.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

Yes, you can use PCI-E 2.0 cards in a PCI-E 1.1 motherboard. PCI-E 2.0 has double the data transfer as PCI-E 1.1. And the dual slot card is worth it, it runs very cool at 35C idle, and 50-55C load..

I have the dual slot edition, its overclocked and it still runs that cool, maybe up to 60C under load but that is fine for a graphics card.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

maybe it is just me but i dont see how that config needs a 750W...I would say that a good quality 550 - 600W PSU would suffice with some room to spare. Of course if you want to eventually upgrade to a superpowerful video card or SLI setup then maybe that is a good option.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

PCI-E needs 26A on the 12V rail, thats at least a 650W Psu, and that 8800GT likes some power.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*



Jtsou said:


> PCI-E needs 26A on the 12V rail, thats at least a 650W Psu, and that 8800GT likes some power.


good to know - thanks! :wink:


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*



Jtsou said:


> Yes, you can use PCI-E 2.0 cards in a PCI-E 1.1 motherboard. PCI-E 2.0 has double the data transfer as PCI-E 1.1. And the dual slot card is worth it, it runs very cool at 35C idle, and 50-55C load..
> 
> I have the dual slot edition, its overclocked and it still runs that cool, maybe up to 60C under load but that is fine for a graphics card.


In that case, I think it's worth it to pay the extra $20 for the PCI-E 2.0 board.




bigfellla said:


> PCIe 2.0 is backwards compatiable with PCIe1.1 and 1.0a. You can use the G92 chipset on that board. I would suggest the following updates:
> 
> Go back to your orignial Q6600 chip, its much better (especially if you get the G0 stepping model).
> 
> ...


So it's better to buy a bottom line 9600 than to buy a (near) top of the line 8800?
I notice the 8800 has quite a few more stream processors. The low-end 9600 is still faster?


Jtsou said:


> PCI-E needs 26A on the 12V rail, thats at least a 650W Psu, and that 8800GT likes some power.


Thanks! I'll definitely keep that in mind.


Thanks everyone, for all of the help! The video card is the last thing I need to decide on. The problem is that there are too many great cards for near the same price to choose from >.<

I'll update my build as soon as I find some free time. (works been crazy this week)


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

The Palit 9600GT Sonic is something of an unearthly beast. WIth just 64 shader units, its looks half as capable as a 128-shader G92 chip that forms the heart of the 8800 boards. Yet somehow , it manages to deliver real world gaming experience that's very neraly as good.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

*Right now I'm between these four video cards (112 stream processors):*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16814125227,N82E16814121268,N82E16814133242

The specs between them look exactly the same. The only differences I see are the cases/fans

Should I just get the cheap one? (I really don't care about hybrid-power)

Also, I usually leave my computer case open. Especially with all of the fans I have; heat isn't an issue. (worst case scenario I duct the exhaust)

Edit:
On a side note, my computer sounds like a vacuum cleaner = D


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

Forgot to add:
Do those 4 cards I chose have the newer chip set(the one that the 64 shader model has)?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

I would get the 8800GT, they are just about the same as the 9800GT.

If you are locked on the 9800, i would get the eVGA.


----------



## bvnseven (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

To me that is a nice setup. You are already doing some things right- NEWEGG, NO VISTA O/S, etc. Ignore the people that want you to somewhat cut corners on the video. It is always better to have more in case you do want to play games later like you said. You are not spending much money on the system anyway, so why buy the card later that you can buy now?? My apologies (not), but I am somewhat loyal to ASUS motherboards and did not read all the posts. The only good thing I saw is you cut down on the memory from 4 to 2; I don't think XP can recognize that much anyway, right??


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

Heres my near final draft for my build:

*CPU-* Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Wolfdale 2.53GHz 3MB L2 Cache
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
*$119.99*

*Motherboard-* BIOSTAR TForce TP43D2A7 LGA 775 Intel P43 ATX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138122
*$79.99(After Rebate)*

*PSU-* PC Power & Cooling S61EPS 610W Continuous @ 40°C
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005
*$79.99 (After Rebate)*

*RAM-* Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148204
*$38.99 (After Rebate)*

*Total:* $318.96

As far as video cards go, I'm between 3 again.

*ZOTAC ZT-88TES3P-FCP GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3*(over-clocked to 700Mhz)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500006
$126.99

*EVGA 512-P3-N807-AR GeForce 8800GT AKIMBO 512MB 256-bit GDDR3*(AKIMBO Edition with superior cooling)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130347
$129.99

*EVGA 512-P3-N975-AR GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130380
$139.99

I also found a great deal on Windows Vista (home-basic)
http://www.compuplus.com/i-Microsof...03-66G00003-1010248~.html?sid=943ok4sjss3b16d
$42.99
(I'll probably buy that in a few months)

Any suggestions on the video card? 
Again, thanks for all of the help!

edit:


bvnseven said:


> To me that is a nice setup. You are already doing some things right- NEWEGG, NO VISTA O/S, etc. Ignore the people that want you to somewhat cut corners on the video. It is always better to have more in case you do want to play games later like you said. You are not spending much money on the system anyway, so why buy the card later that you can buy now?? My apologies (not), but I am somewhat loyal to ASUS motherboards and did not read all the posts. The only good thing I saw is you cut down on the memory from 4 to 2; I don't think XP can recognize that much anyway, right??


XP-32bit can be made to register all 4gb of ram but from what I've heard, it's a pain.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

EVGA offers a lifetime warranty if you register the card makes it a no brainer the difference between the 8800 and the 9800 is in the cooling 
I would go for the better cooling on the 8800 EVGA card.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

*Re: Looking for Critique on My Build*

Thanks to everyone here I've been able to buy a much better and cheaper computer than what I originally planned. Thanks everyone!

*Here's my final build:*

*CPU-* Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 Wolfdale 2.53GHz 3MB L2 Cache
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115052
*$119.99*

*Motherboard-* BIOSTAR TForce TP43D2A7 LGA 775 Intel P43 ATX
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138122
*$79.99(After Rebate)*

*PSU-* PC Power & Cooling S61EPS 610W Continuous @ 40°C
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005
*$79.99 (After Rebate)*

*RAM-* Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148204
*$38.99 (After Rebate)*

*Video Card-* EVGA 512-P3-N807-AR GeForce 8800GT AKIMBO 512MB 256-bit GDDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130347
*$129.99 (After Rebate)*

Total: $538.95 
*After Rebates: $448.95*


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice. Quality build and nice price. ray: :wave:


----------

